# How to Boost Growth Of Anubias?



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,
I have different Anubias in my 20G (Light 2watt/Gallon with DIY CO2). As of now I have,
Anubia Gracilis
Anubia Heterophylla
Anubias Barteri
Anubias Barteri Coffeefolia
Anubias Barteri Var. Nana 
Anubias Barteri Var. Nana 'Petite'

They are growing fine, but very slowly. I know anubias are slow grower but want to cultivate them. Is there any way to boost the growth rate? Waiting for your valuable sugessions.


----------



## HTN86 (Nov 2, 2007)

There's a reason why anubias cost so much, and that's because it grows very slow. I heard somewhere that it takes about a month for anubias to grow out 1 new leaf, without CO2 and stuffs.


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

My Anubias are giving me 1-2 leafs per month. And it's brunched out. Somewhere I read that, if we cut a slit at the joint of the branches, that will promot the growth rate. Any one tried that practically?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nicking the rhizome might cause it to branch there, but will not promote the growth rate. Personally, I don't like to do this because you're introducing the chance of damaging the rhizome, which is the easiest way to kill an Anubias. 

The beauty of Anubias is that they're virtually indestructable, maintenance free, and are beautiful plants. I have lots of them because I don't like to prune constantly. You just have to be patient.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Boost your lights, co2, ferts they will grow quicker just like most plants. As Bert mentioned the beauty is you don't have to do these things and they will still grow, albeit slower.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Aggressive trimming does it for me.


----------



## tirtha1979 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your inputs. I will better wait to see them growing. There are many side shoots. So I was planning to cut them and replant them separately. I think that also will be a help to get them growing.


----------

